# someone kill me now



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

so i turned my gto in today to get the fender and bumper fixed from the accident i was in overthe weekend and the rental i got was a pos 4 door mercury sable i have only driven it about 20 miles and it is horible im going to be stuck in this thing for ever because the dealership said no one in the US has a fender for it i cant take more than a week of this car i want my gto back already. :cheers


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

04gtolover said:


> so i turned my gto in today to get the fender and bumper fixed from the accident i was in overthe weekend and the rental i got was a pos 4 door mercury sable i have only driven it about 20 miles and it is horible im going to be stuck in this thing for ever because the dealership said no one in the US has a fender for it i cant take more than a week of this car i want my gto back already. :cheers


I remember when I got merged into by this crap Dodge Pickup with a Confederate Flag and the words "Country Boyz Rule" while driving my brand new '02 Silverado. Got stuck with this Malibu that was just awful! I ended up kicking the **** out of it and the ironic thing was on the way to pick my truck back up I got a ticket for speeding (54 in a 35). 

Just think of how many miles you're not putting on precious...


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

I feel your pain, Ive been out of the goat for close to three weeks now, and it is also KILLING ME. GM told me they will be able to manufacture the part I need by mid June, however they can not promise me anything. It could be done sooner(however I doubt it)

GM best for quality, MAYBE, I DOUBT THAT TOO, 

WORST FOR SERVICE, NO QUESTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

what part are you waiting on for your gto one good thing is i work at the same dealership as where my car is getting fixed so at least i can see the progress and watch it. :cheers


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

the part I am waiting for is the drive by wire/ pedal sensor, they told me that GM needs to still manufacture the part in Australia and that is what they are waiting on, unlike you, I have pissed off my dealership and now they are even worse than before(happened a few days ago). All I get are promises from those people, they havent even looked at the other problems Im having with it and its been close to 3 weeks.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04gtolover said:


> what part are you waiting on for your gto one good thing is i work at the same dealership as where my car is getting fixed so at least i can see the progress and watch it. :cheers


Yep, and I'm the one that ordered it! It's spac'd and it will be here in 4 days!! I know other dealerships don't take care of their customers, but here (even though he is an employee) we try to take care of everyone!! :cheers


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

The bumper and fender are a surprise to me. I had to replace a side skirt and had it in 2 days. The also had to put a left fender on an 04 recently and the car was gone from the body shop in under a week.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

StocktonRaider said:


> the part I am waiting for is the drive by wire/ pedal sensor, they told me that GM needs to still manufacture the part in Australia and that is what they are waiting on, unlike you, I have pissed off my dealership and now they are even worse than before(happened a few days ago). All I get are promises from those people, they havent even looked at the other problems Im having with it and its been close to 3 weeks.


That's BS. They could pull it off an unsold unit if they wanted to and if they had it. And it's hard to believe the part is not "on the line" and they can't get one from there.

My wife's Malibu Maxx was in for a safety clip in the ignition switch and told me it would be 3 days for the part. No big deal. They called back a couple hours later and said it was "done" Took part of unsold stock unit.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

GTO Dealer, I need some help here could the dealership switch out the part, or are they telling me the truth, that with the drive by wire/throttle sensor it might not/wouldnt work if they just switched one sensor out of a Goat on the Lot. If you could get this part before mid June, I would trade my soul for it!!!


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

some dealerships will switch stuff some wont at our dealership we just complety switched one interior out of one envoy to another because a lady ordered hers with red leather and then didnt want it so we changed the whole interior. it was a job but they did it. if that dealership wont do anything to help you when you get your survey from gm about the work you had done fill it all out negitive at our dealership they hate to see when they get negatives because it effects something they do with gm at least you will be able to effect them in some way for being a jerk to you. :cheers


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

roadracer said:


> The bumper and fender are a surprise to me. I had to replace a side skirt and had it in 2 days. The also had to put a left fender on an 04 recently and the car was gone from the body shop in under a week.


i wish it was the left side of the car then but mine got screwed on the right the bumper they are repairing. my car has no front end on it right now just one fender and a headlight its so sad :cheers


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

I've been waiting a month for two interior trim pieces damaged during a stereo install gone wrong. At least I can still drive my car. :cheers While I love this car, I will think seriously about ever buying a car built for GM in another land. :willy:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> GTO Dealer, I need some help here could the dealership switch out the part, or are they telling me the truth, that with the drive by wire/throttle sensor it might not/wouldnt work if they just switched one sensor out of a Goat on the Lot. If you could get this part before mid June, I would trade my soul for it!!!


Call me tomorrow @ 817.589.3316 ask for Steve, I'll go over some things that will be able to help you! :cheers


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

Steve you are the MAN!!! Thanks for helping me out!!! :seeya:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> Steve you are the MAN!!! Thanks for helping me out!!! :seeya:


No problem!!!! That's what I'm here for!!!! :cheers


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

any luck with that part yet stockton my cars still sittin :cheers


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

the word is.... the same as before, I ll get the part in about mid June. (Which will be all in all about 45 days after I took her into the shop.) 

Im so frustrated with Pontiac over this, Needless to say, Im about 90% sure this will be my final Pontiac, (I had a 98 gtp before this which I loved)

Sometimes when you get rubbed the wrong way it sticks! 

I also realize all cars have lemons and all car manufacturers have car's that are in the shop for similar [email protected]#$, Im just disappointed they have not been willing to do anything extra for me.( I know they have 1,000s still available to be sold in the u.s. but DONT TOUCH THOSE, GM COULD SELL ALL OF THEM IN MAY OR MAYBE THE FIRST HALF OF JUNE)

Look for me on the road, Im the one in the blk on blk with all of its fenders kicked in!! :cool


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I thought you had it whupped when Dealer stepped in. Sorry to read otherwise.

Did you speak with the GM Zone office ?

This part is not the same as on the C6 ?

I still think the solution is at the Zone.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I wished I could do more, but in fact he is looking for the sensor on the gas pedal that is actually on national back order.... No matter what you do GM regulates when you get it. I did, in fact, locate two others in the states, one of which should be available for sale (pending on the dealer) in about two days or so, we are keeping our fingers crossed and as soon as this happens I will call the dealer that has it and ask them if they will sell it to me! If they will at least I will be able to take care of him by contacting his dealer and getting him the part! I can't believe that his dealership will not do more to assist him, if we had an 05 we would have taken it off and got him on the road! Other dealerships  :cheers


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

I gave up with the Lodi Dealership, you know the saying, you can't beat a dead horse..., too bad I don't have a dead horse to work with, maybe then something would get done. 

Since Ive been "talking bad" about the GTO I am going to remove myself from this forum. It has been fun, unfortunatly I'm [email protected]#in pissed!! :seeya:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Geez, why isn't anybody checking for totalled GTOs and source the part from there? I've seen totalled GTOs for sale on eBay and at Copart. There has got to be a bunch of them that are being parted out already. I know the dealer wouldn't be too excited about installing a used part -- and might not even get reimbursed for the warranty work -- but any dealer with one iota of common sense would do it just to get a customer his car back.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Geez, why isn't anybody checking for totalled GTOs and source the part from there? I've seen totalled GTOs for sale on eBay and at Copart. There has got to be a bunch of them that are being parted out already. I know the dealer wouldn't be too excited about installing a used part -- and might not even get reimbursed for the warranty work -- but any dealer with one iota of common sense would do it just to get a customer his car back.


Unfortunately not his dealership.....


----------



## GTOOOOOH (May 26, 2005)

I am unhappy as well, but not the dealership, the area manager and GM in general.
Dan Gippert, the Area Manager for Long Island has now gone on vacation and not returned any of my calls. My car has been in for nearly 2 weeks with oil consumption problems, and now I'm waiting on rings/pcv system. I was supposed to pick it up today, then tomorrow, now Friday. Point is they still don't have the parts in. More importantly, they're GUESSING that it's the PCV system, they can't prove it, so they're trying it, and if that doesn't fix it, a new engine. 

The whole point now, I'm paying $420/mo for an Enterprise Buick LaCrosse. Unbeleivable. No one in customer service will tell me who to go to beyond the regional manager, and they can't talk to anyone but him, but he's on vacation now. 

Anyone have an address/phone/email for Rick Wagoner, or Bob Lutz or any of the GM high ups? I've had my car 2 months, and it's been out of my posession now 2 weeks, and this is the 3rd time it's been in for this issue with oil consumption. 1 more and by NYS law, it's legally a lemon.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

GTOOOOOH said:


> I am unhappy as well, but not the dealership, the area manager and GM in general.
> Dan Gippert, the Area Manager for Long Island has now gone on vacation and not returned any of my calls. My car has been in for nearly 2 weeks with oil consumption problems, and now I'm waiting on rings/pcv system. I was supposed to pick it up today, then tomorrow, now Friday. Point is they still don't have the parts in. More importantly, they're GUESSING that it's the PCV system, they can't prove it, so they're trying it, and if that doesn't fix it, a new engine.
> 
> The whole point now, I'm paying $420/mo for an Enterprise Buick LaCrosse. Unbeleivable. No one in customer service will tell me who to go to beyond the regional manager, and they can't talk to anyone but him, but he's on vacation now.
> ...


Can you elaborate on "oil consumption" :confused


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

If I had my choice I would take my GTO to the BMW or MB dealership for service. All of the GM techs here are a bunch of brainless ass monkies with no respect for anyone elses sh!$. I have cought techs horsing my truck around and pealing out of the parking lot. I went and of tore the service manager a new one.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

reminds me of the frod service tech that took a customer's cobra out, ragged on it, then bragged on a forum about it. customer was also forum member  i think she made them put a new motor in.


----------



## GTOOOOOH (May 26, 2005)

I noticed a tapping from the engine at idle, and faster with more rpm's. I took it in, 4 quarts low on oil. I had no smoke, no smell, we lifted the car, no drips, runs, puddles, anything. Oil consumption. They filled me up, told me to come back in a week to check the level.

I took the car back 1 week later, 2 quarts low. The topped me off, told me to come back in 1 week later and if it was low again they were going to give me a new engine.

I took the car back 1 week later, 2 quarts low. They took the car and I found out a day or so later that Dan Gippert, the Long Island Rep told them NOT to replace the engine, to replace the PCV system, rings, head gaskets, and a few other miscellaneous parts while the engine was torn down. EVEN THOUGH they found NOTHING wrong with the engine other than some carbon build up on the piston heads, which would indicate that the oil was being burnt in the cylinders. So, rather than take the mechanics recommendation for a new engine, this guy, with whatever training he has mechanically, overrode that and said replace parts HOPING that what they replace fixes the issue.

If they issue occurs again, THEN they'll replace the engine, but at that point, the engine is officially a lemon, so it's as if, rather than doing the RIGHT thing, they're going to take the law to it's limit and I suffer with a Buick Lacrosse loaner for the low low price of $420/mo(GTO Payment).

Meanwhile I just got off the phone with parts at the dealership, and they're waiting on 4 things still. I'm very dissatisfied with the service and not because of the service department, but because of Dan Gippert going against what the mechanic recommended.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

That's terrible. I would only except new motor.

I took my '02 SS Camaro in at 35,805 miles and asked them to listen for ticking after cold startup. The dredded piston slap. 4 of 8 cylinders out of round from top to bottom by .002. got complete brand spankin' new LS1 under warranty.

i mean complete with heads, valve covers, intake, ps pump, water pump.

good luck. :cheers


----------



## GTOOOOOH (May 26, 2005)

I had no choice in the matter because this guy Dan Gippert can ONLY be contacted via customer service, or service department.

The real problem here is that it's a lease, and I don't know how much demanding I can do since it's "their" car. Ya know. Sucks... I'm SO Angry and I can only beat up my g/f so much...


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

after 28 days of pure hell, we once again were reunited, and she looks better than ever. tomorrow I am going to throw my well planned hissy fit with the gm rep. to see if they can comp me anything. 

Im still bitter, but man she's hot!!! arty:


----------



## GTOOOOOH (May 26, 2005)

GM Rep? How do you have contact with him? What are you planning on saying? Once I get mine back I was planning the same thing, let me know.


----------



## PontiacGTO5.7 (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah...that sucks. I had to put my GTO into the shop because some guy in a big Yukon hit the back of my car. I was parked far away from everything and he still hit me. I was so pissed. I got to drive my brothers 03 Eclipse gt-s until i got it fixed so i was ok....it is pretty nice.


----------



## GTOOOOOH (May 26, 2005)

Well, I'm driving a Buick LaCrosse rental... sigh.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> after 28 days of pure hell, we once again were reunited, and she looks better than ever. tomorrow I am going to throw my well planned hissy fit with the gm rep. to see if they can comp me anything.
> 
> Im still bitter, but man she's hot!!! arty:


THANK GOD!!!!!! Man I'm glad you got her back, go drive that thing!! :cheers arty:


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

my fender came in today finally got off back order. cant wait to get it back. had to test drive another 04 at work i didnt even get in it and cant wait to get my car back after driving that one theres such a difference from the gto to a mercury sable man that car is slow. i couldnt even beat my friend in his f350 powerstroke. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04gtolover said:


> my fender came in today finally got off back order. cant wait to get it back. had to test drive another 04 at work i didnt even get in it and cant wait to get my car back after driving that one theres such a difference from the gto to a mercury sable man that car is slow. i couldnt even beat my friend in his f350 powerstroke. :cheers


...yeah, but those Sables can flex on curbs (ha-ha), who'd you race? :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTOOOOOH said:


> Well, I'm driving a Buick LaCrosse rental... sigh.


I am sorry to hear about your car and the amount of time it has taken. What interests me the most is that YOU are having to rent a car while this is in the shop? Anyone else find that very odd? Just to make a point, when my $12K KIA Spectra had to go in for warranty repairs (AC System) I drove thier loaner for 2 days. How is it that you are not being comp'd for your rental or provided a loaner vehicle? In addition, you say its a lease? I am no lawyer but if its a GM lease and you have not had the use of your vehicle for that long..... you may want to contact a lawyer, you may have some recourse.


----------

